# Testing-  1st pic.



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2017)

[URL="http://s647.photobucket.com/user/4mybackyardpa/media/pizapcom13836150489681.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu193/4mybackyardpa/pizapcom13836150489681.jpg[/URL]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2017)

Those must be peacocks?  Beautiful birds, gorgeous colors!


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 18, 2017)

Very Nice!  Mahalo for posting.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 18, 2017)

I love those gorgeous peacocks!  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks so much for the kind words. I had a bit of a problem posting for the first time. Once I got it posted, I must have got it onto the wrong page. I thought it was out in cyber space somewhere, cause the last time I saw was in the preview. Thanks to whoever moved them for me.
A friend of mine knows I like these peacocks so sent me a few shots from her yard. She just recently moved to Florida.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 19, 2017)

Beautiful birds!   Neighbors up on the hill from me have them in their yards.  One of them flew down on my roof one day.

The neighbors have a love- hate  relation with them. Some feed them and the other half are trying to get rid of them because they crap all over and eat the garden flowers.

The Peahens are rather drab because they're the ones who have the babies and have to protect the nest.

BTW, their "call"  *SCREECH  SCREECH would deafen you!    Not pretty at all.*


----------



## tinytn (Mar 19, 2017)

*Beautiful pictures City Girl..!!and framed nicely too, !!  you done good for posting your first picture.. need to post some more pics now so you can get the hang of It,, 

The Peacock is a beautiful bird to look at I agree, but yes they are very loud birds other wise.. *


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I have heard people say could have a dislike for them, but I think I could put up with them. A feed mill that we go to used to have them just wondering around. Maybe they became too much of a pest cause they have been gone for a couple years.
I have a shot of the "peahen's" and you can see how drab they are in comparison. They are solid white.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2017)

Lovely peacocks!


----------



## tinytn (Mar 20, 2017)

*Did you post a pic of the Pea hens yet , city girl?*


----------

